# 6g tall low tech shrimp tank



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Tank
10x8x17 6 gallons
25w 6500k 10hours
Flourite 3-4in
Zoo Med 501 with diy lily pipes
Plants Java moss, Rotala, Pygmy Chain Sword
30+ cherry shrimp
6 CRS
3 nerite snails
Not sure why the Rotala turns red and pink in this tank and in my high tech tanks they are just green. I just cut everything today so there is no more pinks 








Here are some shrimps WALK IT OUT :smile:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's pretty cool. The moss works really well in such a tall tank. Pretty interesting dimensions. Plan on adding any driftwood? I think that some tall manzy pieces would look prett snazzy in there. :thumbsup:


HEINEKEN357 said:


> WALK IT OUT :smile:


lol.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

That is one good-looking scape! This is probably one of my new favorite tanks.  Very beautiful. Good job!

I really like the moss - it doesn't look java to me though.
Could it be _Leptodictyum riparium_ (stringy moss)?


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

CL said:


> That's pretty cool. The moss works really well in such a tall tank. Pretty interesting dimensions. Plan on adding any driftwood? I think that some tall manzy pieces would look prett snazzy in there. :thumbsup:
> lol.


Thanks I like the dimension when I seen it I had to get it also fits great where I have it. I been on the look out for some driftwood but haven't found the right piece yet, I do have a plastic driftwood tree that all the moss is on :frown:.



AzFishKid said:


> That is one good-looking scape! This is probably one of my new favorite tanks.  Very beautiful. Good job!
> 
> I really like the moss - it doesn't look java to me though.
> Could it be _Leptodictyum riparium_ (stringy moss)?


Thank you  as for the moss I remember it was java moss here is a up close shot.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hmmm.. i guess it is java moss, lol. I've never seen it spike up like that.


----------



## queensalmon (Oct 15, 2008)

That's one cute tank! How long has it been up and running? Funny thing - the pink showing up here and not in the high tech tank - go figure huh?

Queensalmon


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice looking tank. I had same thoughts at AzFishKid (it doesn't look like java) but after the close up that got taken care of ;-)


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

I really want some stringy moss, or Leptodictyum riparium, that stuff looks so amazing.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Well bad new last nite I gave the shrimp some zucchini left it in over night and next day the tank water was very cloudy nails and shrimps where on the top of the water trying to get out. On the bottom of tank 40 cherrys 3 with eggs and all the crs DEAD . On that note I saved around 30 cherry and 1 with eggs.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. That's horrible.

I don't think a piece of zucchini did that overnight, though. I believe the cloudiness was caused by something else. Do you have DIY CO2 that could have overflowed into the aquarium maybe?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

A cloudy tank is most likely caused by a bacterial bloom. Did you clean out the filter recently and/or disturb the substrate?


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Nope don't have co2 on this tank only thing I did was added the zucchini nothing else maybe the zuchini had poison or something sprayed on there I just rinsed it off with some cold water then nuked the piece waited for it to cool then put in the tank they all attacked it. This was at 6pm I left it in there till 9am the next morning the water was cloudy almost everything was dead. The tanks been up and running for 2 years. Really not sure why this happened.


----------

